# My HUGE CCO Haul (PICS:)



## chickatthegym (Mar 2, 2009)

It was my first time at a CCO a few weeks ago and I was like a kid in a candy store!  I went a little overboard haha...














Med. Blot Powder, SOLAR RICHE Bronzer, Delicacy Iridescent Powder, Refinded Golden Bronzer, Sassed Up Iridescent Powder (FAFI), Light Flush MSF, Out of Bounds Powder Blush, Margin Powder Blush, Belightful Iridescent Powder (FAFI), Studio Tech Sponge, Heatherette Phone Me/Text Me Eye Pencil, Buttery/Blonde Taupe Brow Shader 





Mineralize Eye Shadows: PINK SPLIT, INTERVIEW PURPLE-X








5 WARM LIPGLASSES/LUSTREGLASS from the Curiousitease

&

5 PLUSHGLASS from the Curiousitease







Heatherette Lipstick: Lollipop Lovin, Sprightly Lipglass, Lightning Lipglass, Chromaliving Chromeglass







Royal Assets Palletes: Cool eyes and Smokey Eyes, Passions of Red Palette: Devote Poppy Classic Eyes 






NOVEL TWIST PALLETES: Cool and Warm Eyes








FAFI EYES 1






FAFI EYES 1 (again), TAKE WING QUAD, TEMPTING QUAD






MAC TRIP COOL EYES Palette





COLOR FORMS PALETTE: Warm Eyes






Medium Blot Powder and REFINED GOLDEN Bronzer


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 2, 2009)

ENJOY!


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 2, 2009)

oooh im super jealous!!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow!  Awesome haul!  Enjoy!  I'm hoping to make it out to my nearest CCO tomorrow.


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

wow! love it!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

My husband was pretty upset but I couldn't resist!  So many things that I hadn't seen before and great deals!


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow!!! I NEED to get to a CCO the next time I'm in NY! I hope the 5th Ave one really does exist! Fab haul!!


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 2, 2009)

That is a HUGE haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## KnittingSwede (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW!  That is truly impressive!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 2, 2009)

and 





i think i just died


----------



## n_c (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy shit that's awesome...lucky you!!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 2, 2009)

yowza.. great haul!
that cco has a really great selection


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow!! <333


----------



## MissResha (Mar 2, 2009)

mmmm yummy


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 2, 2009)

Wish my CCO had all that good stuff when I was there last time.  Great haul!


----------



## gitts (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy moly, over board you say? What a haul! Wish I were you.


----------



## ashleydawn (Mar 2, 2009)

oh man i want so much of that stuff! you're lucky that your cco has so much good stuff! mine is kinda blah.


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 2, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 2, 2009)

how much were the lip glasses and the quads you're so lucky! i just found out about one 45 minutes from my house in jersey!!! going sunday lol


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 2, 2009)

ooo girl i am jealous. i bet you hid your receipt lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy crap!!! I love your CCO haul!! I need to make a trip to the CCO again sometime soon when I save up loads of money!


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

hollyyyy crap! how much did that cost? Can you take me with you next time


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 3, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy~


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice Haulage!! Enjoy!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 3, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 3, 2009)

You got some great stuff! Too bad my CCO doesn't have all that!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

One of the prettiest CCO Hauls to date!! You got some great items...The CCO has great prices...but boy it will wreck havoc on the wallet with all the good finds!

Enjoy!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG that is an awesome CCO haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy!!


----------



## psychotums (Mar 3, 2009)

OMG, the pretty! I'm so jealous, the closest CCO to me is about a 13-14 hour drive. And in another country  Enjoy all your stuffies!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  

The lipglasses were $10 each and I think the quads were $24.50


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow , You really lucked out finding all those goodies . I wish my CCO had more to chose from. Enjoy !


----------



## Shelleezy (Mar 5, 2009)

You're so lucky, was that from any CCO in California by any chance? the 2 CCO's around me have NO Heatherette/Fafi/Neo-SciFi


----------



## michthr (Mar 5, 2009)

i hope that when i go to the cco later this month, they will have awsome stuff! i rarely get to go down there as it is in another country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!!!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2009)

Ooohh... I'm so jealous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 5, 2009)

amazing haul! i want to go to my cco today!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shelleezy* 

 
_You're so lucky, was that from any CCO in California by any chance? the 2 CCO's around me have NO Heatherette/Fafi/Neo-SciFi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was from the CCO in Minneosta... I think it is called Albertville, MN and it's west of the twin cities off of I-94 if anyone is near that area.  They had a TON!  I also got the big 134 brush and a 217!  I couldn't believe it either!  I didn't think they would have much since I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michthr* 

 
_i hope that when i go to the cco later this month, they will have awsome stuff! i rarely get to go down there as it is in another country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!!!!_

 
Good luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe that is a good thing for the wallet though that it's in another country haha!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 5, 2009)

wow.... *jaw drops* im sooo jealous!

i just went to the cco in gilroy, ca and it had nothing! im full of envy! =]


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow! Enjoy.


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 7, 2009)

That's amazing! (You realize that's like some people's *entire* collection haha) It looks so great and I'm sure you'll get so much use out of it.

What's totally unfair is that my CCO doesn't have anything good like that! I swear, they always have like brown lipliners and nothing else... Totally unfair!


----------



## x33cupcake (Mar 7, 2009)

my CCO doesnt have any good products at all :[


----------



## User40 (Mar 7, 2009)

What a fantastic haul! I am sooo jealous. I love anything from Novel Twist and I wish I had the Lightning l/g and Chromeglass. Have fun!


----------



## User38 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yikes! Congrats and Enjoy!! Your husband will thank you!


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

Whoa!! Your CCO rocks!


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 14, 2009)

wow! i'm so jealous. i need a CCO.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazing haul! Enjoy!

Why haven't we got CCOs here??


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 14, 2009)

good question susanne =)
gurl...i am soooo jealous right now... how much did u spent on all the cco stuff


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 14, 2009)

*drools over screen*

what great picks!! i wish my cco had good stuff like that...


----------



## chantel25 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow this is a great haul, what cco did you go to?!?!? i would love to go to that one.


----------



## trincess (Mar 15, 2009)

whoa! enjoy the goodies =)


----------



## 34macfan (Mar 16, 2009)

1 amazing Haul (lucky Gal)


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, that's an amazing haul!


----------



## njoy (Mar 16, 2009)

holy moly! nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun playing!


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks again everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was the CCO near Minneapolis... I sure wish I could go back there! (maybe good for my wallet that I can't though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is the best CCO I have been to!


----------



## Snowy_z (Apr 4, 2009)

nice haul...enjoy!!!


----------



## pmjc69 (Apr 5, 2009)

SO jealous. u got quite a few things i want. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

I wish we had cco's in Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## genie707 (Apr 6, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy crap, that's alot of MAC!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 6, 2009)

amazing haul! i wish there was a CCO near me so i could go


----------



## *shopaholic* (Apr 7, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## nunu (Apr 7, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## georgiabarredo (Apr 7, 2009)

love it!! that's how i was when i first visited a CCO... i look back now and think OMG they had to ring me up twice coz they have a spending limit!!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## sheznolady (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS on your new arrival!!

LOL!!


----------



## choosychick (Apr 18, 2009)

WOW!! Your CCO rocks! Have fun with your goodies!


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice haul! CCO hauls are my favorite... A little easier on my bank account.


----------



## Sayde (Apr 22, 2009)

So THAT'S where all the stock from the MN CCO went before I got there! The shelves were so bare!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome haul! *drools*


----------



## TheBlueberry (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, awesome!
I went to my local CCO today, and it only had picked over stuff.


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG that's an amazing haul!!!  I'm so jealous right now!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## atwingirl (May 11, 2009)

Wow, amazing finds! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Wow!! I am so jealous.


----------



## callison (May 15, 2009)

Envious!!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 15, 2009)

That's one serious haul of eye candy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy all your new goodies!!


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

Now that's a haul!


----------



## missboss82 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice haul.


----------

